# Conectar motor de lavarropa



## faacuunndoo (Ago 8, 2012)

Tengo un motor de lavarropas del cual se desprenden 5 cables: 3 rojos, uno azul y uno blanco. En cual va el condensador? Como es la conexion.
PD: Justo hoy se me rompio o quedo sin pila el tester ]



Es de un lavarropas drean


----------



## faacuunndoo (Ago 8, 2012)

La conexion es asi los tres rojos y el blanco son para controlar las vueltas y eso. El azul es el comun. Pero donde va conectado el condensador?
Le teng que dar el primer empujoncito sino.
Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 8, 2012)

¿ Foto ?

¿ Tiene carbones ?


----------



## faacuunndoo (Ago 9, 2012)

Muchas gracias por responder. No tiene carbones. Ya lo resolvi.
El blanco tambien era una bobina! No tenia ni idea. Y como conectar el condensador lo saque de un video por internet. Muchas gracias igual! PEEERO.... no se como sacarle la polea, creo que es de aluminio, y a martillazos no salio. Como se saca?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 9, 2012)

Hay que calentarla con soplete de plomero y sale solita


----------



## faacuunndoo (Ago 11, 2012)

No tengo soplete, pero la saque haciendole agujeros


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 11, 2012)

*se quita con esto *





*se llama extractor de rulemanes,pero sirve para poleas*

*aqui otro modelo mas fuerte y mejor *


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 11, 2012)

Don Rey , esos poleas o vienen pegadas o vienen puestas calientes , ya que no traen prisionero.

Si les mete el extractor en frio , se les rompre un labio . . . y ésto no me lo contaron


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 11, 2012)

si pero por ay que calentarlos un poquito,a mi también se me an roto las poleas esas,
la técnica es ,colocar el extractor ajustarlo y calentar un poco ,y sale ,
sin el extractor ,hay que calentarlo mucho y hay veces que se cruza y cuesta sacarlo ¡¡


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 11, 2012)

Tengo uno de éstos , y para trabajitos chicos es una joya :


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 11, 2012)

*ha ja ha ja ,el mio es mas largo *


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 11, 2012)

¡ Que humillación Meu Deus !


----------



## Mario Di Domenico (Ago 11, 2012)

quizas les sirva esto en el segundo par es para bajas revoluciones invirtiendo los cables se invierte el giro del motor


----------

